# Innokin Itaste Vv (800 Mah) Versus Vision Spinner (1300 Mah)



## Silver (16/12/13)

Hi all

Been using these two electronic mods for a few weeks now (on my Protank 2 Maxi and Mini), so thought I'd share my views.

*Overall, I think they are both good devices but I prefer the Vision Spinner*.
Here are the main reasons why:
- more charge (1300 mah) so lasts longer
- more robust build and fits and feels better in my hand
- its firing button feels better

I bought them both from eCiggies. iTaste was R400, Vision Spinner was R350.

Now lets get more into detail on the Pros and Cons of each.

First, a photo




They are similarly sized. The Vision is slightly longer. The iTaste is square and the Vision is round.

*INNOKIN ITASTE VV (800 mah)*

*Things I don't like about the iTaste:*
- it holds a lower charge (800 mah)
- strangely, it feels like it gets a bit weaker as the battery runs down. The light on the firing button goes orange and then red. By the time it gets to orange, its as if there's a bit less power. I thought it would maintain the same voltage/power until it goes flat. Doesn't appear so to me.
- the design of the firing button is dumb in my opinion. Firstly, it doesn't feel good when you press it - you're sometimes not sure when you've pressed it. Also, if you put the device flat on a surface, you will press the button.
- it has fiddly control buttons that rattle around.
- after a while I noticed a small "bubble" in the protective layer on the LCD screen. You can actually see it in the photo above. This makes me question the quality control. (* see EDIT below)
- the retractable charger cable provided seemed quite cool at first. But its really not that practical and I find it fiddly. The cable is also very thin, probably wont last. I much prefer the more simple "standard" sort of charge cable.
- the puff counter is really cool. I'm getting about 300 puffs per charge. But what I don't like is if you use it till the battery is flat, you sometimes can't see how many puffs you got, since the LCD doesn't turn on. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. This is when I want to read it most to see how many puffs I got. So I check the puffs when the button starts going red.

*What the iTaste has going for it* (versus the Vision Spinner):
- the square shape is good in that it doesn't roll off a surface. That has happened once or twice with my other round batteries.
- it has the constant power function. I.e. to set the power to say 7.5 Watts and it adjusts the voltage based on the resistance. This is not a major positive for me yet, since I am still using standard coils (either 1.8 or 2.2 ohm) and my coils are not changing often.
- it has the ohm meter. This is why I bought this device. I don't have another dedicated ohm meter, so it's nice to be able to know what the resistance of the coils is. I have found however that the reading does vary on the same coil from time to time by about 0.1 or 0.2 ohms.

*VISION SPINNER (1300 mah)*

*Here's what I like about the Vision Spinner:*
- It carries more charge. 1300 mah vs iTaste's 800 mah. That's about 60% more charge. And it really shows. Based on my usage, its actually lasting about double as long as the iTaste.
- It doesn't feel like it gets weaker as the battery runs down. It feels like it's giving the same power from start to flat.
- It feels more sturdy and fits more comfortably in my hand. I like the feel of the material they used on the cover. It has stayed clean despite a few splotches of e-liquid here and there.
- The firing button has a more purposeful feel to it. It's designed better. If you put it down it won't fire accidentally. I also like the position of the firing button more than the iTaste. You can easily press it with the inside of your forefinger while holding the device. Or the other way around, with your thumb. It feels more natural than the iTaste.
- the whole device feels more robust and appears to have better build quality. Nothing rattles.
- I really like the Voltage twist dial at the bottom. So easy to use and adjust. You can instantly see what voltage you're on without having to turn on an LCD screen.

*Vision Spinner negatives:*
- you don't know when its going to run out of charge. The light in the firing button just starts flashing. That's why I have two of them 
- it is not supplied with a charging cable. I am using the Twisp cable, which screws into the thread at the top.
- there is no ohm meter or power setting. I don't think this is a big problem for those who don't build and change coils often. And for those that do, they will probably want a more reliable ohm meter to use as a base to build on anyway.
- although they are similarly sized, the Spinner is a bit heavier and slightly larger, making it slightly less portable, but not by much. In my view, the extra 60% charge is way worth it.

From all of this, I can say I prefer the Vision Spinner. Lets see how long it lasts. If I could make one suggestion to Vision it would be to include some way to know when you are nearing the end of your charge. Shouldn't be too difficult.

EDIT - the "bubble" in the iTaste screen was in fact just the protective screen sticker that I had not removed. Thanks @Oupa for pointing this out. I removed the sticker and its all looking fine now.

EDIT 2 (12/1/14) - as I've described in a later post below, the Vision Spinner does not seem to give double the battery life than the iTaste. It's probably closer to about 30-40% more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (16/12/13)

Now that is a proper review! An absolute winner. Thank you, Silver. Have never had an iTaste, but used the Vision Spinner for quite some time and loved it. HRH now uses them and that is all she uses and wants to use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/12/13)

Excellent review silver  I loved my iTaste but I do agree with a few of the points you made there - the buttons do feel quite fiddly and have a plastic feel to them and it does lose power as it is losing charge! Awesome review! 5 stars!


----------



## Silver (16/12/13)

Thanks StroodlePuff and Matthee! Much appreciated.
I enjoyed writing it up


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/12/13)

What's the diffs between the Itaste vv and the Itaste SVD? 
I have an SVD and am very happy with it. Very solid and the buttons are not loose and give a click sound and feel. No misfires as yet. The display is big and looks sturdy with the screwed in frame. The built in ohm meter makes it the ultimate PV out.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/12/13)

The VV does have a much cheaper feel to it but for its price point it does do exactly what it needs to do and is a fantastic little device despite those few little niggles I actually didn't notice them while I was using it was only after I strted using the Zmax that I actually really thought about it. Other differences are of course the size and the fact that the VV is a battery on its own whereas the SVD uses the IMR batteries. the VV is a good intro to the world of VV vaping but even with that you will be temoted to upgrade at some point  Also Gizzys uncle managed to break my VV - I gave it to him to try after I started using the Zmax and he screwed on an atty to tight so now it doesnt work anymore - Though that is a universal problem I think because Gizz managed to do the same thing with his SVD so just be careful (Both were purchased from a competitor though whos name I shall not mention but there are other posts on this forum claiming they sell fakes  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/12/13)

Fantastic review silver1. Seriously impressed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/13)

Thank you Gizmo. Much appreciated!


----------



## Riaz (17/12/13)

well done Silver

lovely review!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (24/12/13)

Great review Silver!

Just a quick one regarding the bubble on the iTaste VV screen... I am thinking it is probably the protective film that is still stuck to it (like what you get on cellphones). Take something sharp and lift one of the corners and you should be able to peel it off.


----------



## Zodiac (24/12/13)

I agree with you there oupa, i was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Silver (24/12/13)

Thanks Oupa, you are so right
Have removed the protective film and it looks great now, thanks!
I will edit my original review post above


----------



## Silver (24/12/13)

Can't seem to edit my original post - getting server errors all the time.
Will try again another time.


----------



## Gizmo (25/12/13)

Are the errors fixed?


----------



## Silver (25/12/13)

Yip, thanks Gizmo. All fine now

What happened to the forum today? I saw it was down at about lunchtime ?


----------



## Gizmo (25/12/13)

Mysql error. Dunno what's going on. Here's to hoping it remains stable. Had to use my phone to restore database as I am away


----------



## Silver (12/1/14)

Just an update on these two devices from a battery life point of view, 2 months in.

On the iTaste VV 800 mAh, I'm getting about 250 to 270 puffs per full charge. I've charged and used it 15 times. At the beginning, for the first five charges or so, I was getting about 340 to 360 puffs, but I was vaping at lower power, around 6.5 to 7 Watts. Now I am mainly vaping at 7.5 Watts, so perhaps that explains the reduced puff count. I hope the battery isn't degrading though. Will have to monitor this. I find a full charge lasts me about 2 tanks on the Protank 2 Mini and about 1 tank on the PT2 Mega tank. I don't fill the Mini to its fullest 1.6ml capacity - probably about 1.3ml, so I'd estimate the battery lasts me about 2.5 ml of fluid. The button presses on each of my puffs lasts about 3 to 4 seconds each. 

On the Vision Spinner 1300Mah, it doesn't have a puff counter but the battery definitely lasts longer. Probably about 30% more. It gets me through about 2 to 2 and half PT2 mini tanks and probably 1 and a half Mega tanks. The life has also degraded slightly compared to the first few charges. But I have upped my voltage. I was using around 3.8V. Now I'm using about 4.1V. So that does make sense. 

I have two Spinners and 1 iTaste VV. So 3 batteries for my two tanks (the PT2 Mini and PT2 Mega). When 1 battery goes flat, I put it on charge and screw on the spare, which is fully charged. By the time the next one goes flat, the spare is normally charged. They take about 90 mins or so to charge. 

With my usage, each battery lasts me around 24 hours.

I still find that the Vision Spinner feels like it gives more "oomph" even quite close to when its going flat. The iTaste is fine when it's fully charged, but feels like it loses a little bit of power as it gets flatter, especially below half. 

Another thing I like about the Vision Spinner battery is the material they use to cover the tube. It's a rubbery sort of material that's quite smooth and doesn't get sticky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (13/1/14)

I got my wife one of each and in her opinion the Spinner is the Winner!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zodiac (13/1/14)

vaalboy said:


> I got my wife one of each and in her opinion the Spinner is the Winner!!


Fully agree with you @vaalboy


----------



## Tom (28/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> On the Vision Spinner 1300Mah, it doesn't have a puff counter but the battery definitely lasts longer. Probably about 30% more. It gets me through about 2 to 2 and half PT2 mini tanks and probably 1 and a half Mega tanks. The life has also degraded slightly compared to the first few charges. But I have upped my voltage. I was using around 3.8V. Now I'm using about 4.1V. So that does make sense.


so....last night went for a beer fest, took the 2 Evod setups with custom build coils. What annoyed me...at the end of my night there were just lousy puffs from both....me thinks that its not really safe to rely on those. Bought today a Spinner. Lets see if it gets me thru a night out. It still fits into the pocket of my trusty K-Way jacket 
Keeping the more pro gear (SVD, mechs, drippers and Kayfun) for @home.


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

Tom said:


> so....last night went for a beer fest, took the 2 Evod setups with custom build coils. What annoyed me...at the end of my night there were just lousy puffs from both....me thinks that its not really safe to rely on those. Bought today a Spinner. Lets see if it gets me thru a night out. It still fits into the pocket of my trusty K-Way jacket
> Keeping the more pro gear (SVD, mechs, drippers and Kayfun) for @home.


No doubt you are in dire need of a ..... you know what!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/2/14)

Tom said:


> so....last night went for a beer fest, took the 2 Evod setups with custom build coils. What annoyed me...at the end of my night there were just lousy puffs from both....me thinks that its not really safe to rely on those. Bought today a Spinner. Lets see if it gets me thru a night out. It still fits into the pocket of my trusty K-Way jacket
> Keeping the more pro gear (SVD, mechs, drippers and Kayfun) for @home.



Tom, at the beerfest, what batteries were you using on the Evods?

I still love my Spinners, got 2 of them and they are going strong. A fully charged one should easily last a night out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (28/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Tom, at the beerfest, what batteries were you using on the Evods?
> 
> I still love my Spinners, got 2 of them and they are going strong. A fully charged one should easily last a night out


just the Evod batts, 650mAh.


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/14)

Those don't last very long bud. Is vaping quite big in germany? Like at the local bars?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (28/2/14)

it was until yesterday an issue in pubs. there was a court case by a pub owner in Cologne. He argued that the e-cig is not to be treated under the "non smoker protection". In North Rhine Westphalia (where I am) and Bavaria they have enforced strict measurements to prohibit vaping in pubs, treating vaping like smoking. 
The court case for NRW was won yesterday, meaning that any pub owner can allow vaping from now on. That is good news. However, if the pub owner is strictly against it, he can still disallow it. My guess is that they will allow it, since the protection laws were introduced they had a steady decline in their businesses.
How did I do it yesterday at the beerfest? Well, it was raining occasionally, so going outside was no option at 6 degrees. Everytime I went to the bathroom I vaped myself silly in the cubicle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (28/2/14)

Those 650 mah batts are great for occasional vaping but yes, they do go flat quickly. 

ive noticed they do also get weaker as they run flat. 

My experience with the Spinner is that it keeps up the power nearly all the way through

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Yeah 650mah doesn't last that long.. I use it for work cause I vape more at home. When out and about the 1300mah is my friend and confidant. Especially when at the pub, one tends to suck on the vape for much much longer than an ordinary working day.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 360twin (3/3/14)

Hi Silver (sounds like an old western ...)

Pity I didn't read this sooner - my Innokin should arive tomorrow. To be honest, I viewed the iTaste VV as more of a 'mini-mod' than a battery, considering it offers similar function to its bigger brothers. I also assumed that the variable wattage control would ensure a constant power level until flat, sorry to hear that wasn't your impression.

As a comparrison, I have a Kanger 650 mAh Twist battery, which looks similar to the Spinner in appearance. The Kanger also has a rubbery feel coating which is pleasant to hold. One drawback with the Twist I have experienced is that it is fairly easy to accidently alter the voltage, since although the dial is fairly stiff, it doesn't have any sort of ratchet to prevent unintended movement. Is the Spinner similar?

The other feature I liked on the Innokin is the pass-through power capability - I spend a good deal of my day in front of my pc, and the ability to plug in and carry one when the battery is dead sounded very good. How long does the Spinner take to charge?

A 650 mAh battery usually gets me through 8 hours at the office, so I figured the larger capacity in the Innokin would more than suffice. I have seen 1000 mAh Twists on an international site, but they're not available locally that I have seen.

Looks like another battery in my future - thanks for the review!


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

360twin said:


> Hi Silver (sounds like an old western ...)
> 
> Pity I didn't read this sooner - my Innokin should arive tomorrow. To be honest, I viewed the iTaste VV as more of a 'mini-mod' than a battery, considering it offers similar function to its bigger brothers. I also assumed that the variable wattage control would ensure a constant power level until flat, sorry to hear that wasn't your impression.
> 
> ...



Hi @360twin , thanks for the feedback. Always great to hear when folk read and (hopefully) benefit from my experiences. 

To answer your questions:
- the Spinner voltage dial doesnt have a ratchet system, but the dial is quite stiff. After 3 months of use, its still stiff. I cant recall it ever being unintentionally changed. Hasnt been a problem for me. 
- the Spinner does take quite a while longer to charge than the iTaste vv. I havent measured it accurately but its about 3 hours

The Innokin iTaste VV is a much fancier battery/mod than the Spinner. It has variable power, a LCD screen, USB passthrough and a resistance reader. It also has a puff counter which is quite nifty and useful, since it gives you an idea of where you are in your battery life. I like that a lot. 

But let me say the following with regard to these advantages:
- as for variable power, its a nice feature, but most of the coils are of similar resistance and its really simple to calculate power and set the voltage on the Spinner. In any event, i dont really change the power much. I find it actually easier to spin the dial on the Spinner than use the buttons on the iTaste
- the LCD screen is nice, but i dont need it much, other than for the puff counter
- USB passthrough is a great feature, but i have never used it . I just have an extra battery always charged. When one goes flat i put it on charge and connect the other. I suppose there are good uses for USB passthrough, maybe in an emergency or in a car, but i havent used it yet. 
- the resistance reader was useful, this was my first resistance reader i had. Since then i got a dedicated ohm reader unit from SkyBlue which doubles as a base to build coils on my IGO-L, so i dont use the resistance reader on the iTaste VV anymore.
- the puff counter is very useful for me. It gives me an indication of how much battery life is remaining. I get about 230 to 250 puffs at 7.5 watts. My puffs are about 3 to 4 seconds long. So if i am going out for a short trip to the shops and my puff counter is at say 100, i know i am ok. But if its say at 180, then i rather change for a fresh battery. This is the only drawback of the Spinner in my view. You dont know where you are in the battery life. Thats why i have 2 of them 

For me, the main thing is the capacity, after all, thats what a battery is for. And the Vision Spinner lasts way longer. I have 2 of them and they are going strong 3 months or so in. I also prefer the feel of the Spinner in my hand and the way it fires. I find the fire button on the iTaste doesnt feel as good when i press it. But thats just my personal preference.

For someone who is going to get only 1 battery, i think the itaste VV is great. It has all the features and the USB passthrough in case it goes flat and you are near a PC or a plug. So i can fully understand your purchase.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

360twin said:


> Hi Silver (sounds like an old western ...)
> 
> Pity I didn't read this sooner - my Innokin should arive tomorrow. To be honest, I viewed the iTaste VV as more of a 'mini-mod' than a battery, considering it offers similar function to its bigger brothers. I also assumed that the variable wattage control would ensure a constant power level until flat, sorry to hear that wasn't your impression.
> 
> ...


I have not tried the Innokin, but our Vision Spinners are now 8 months old and still going strong - not one hiccup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/14)

I have never considered brining the iTaste VV in due to its small MAH and the fact the one that I got from eciggies didnt even last 3 months. It just doesnt make sense at its price point. Normal twist makes more sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 360twin (4/3/14)

Damn! I really wish that I'd seen this sooner  Oh well, it has just been delivered, so I guess I'm stuck with it now. I've read a lot of good reviews on other sites; this and Innokin's reputation made me go ahead with the purchase.

Perhaps Gizmo had a faulty one (*hopes*) and I will have better luck. I am a bit of a 'tinkerer', so maybe I can repair it if and when it does go on the blink. Either way, I will report back sometime in future for the benefit of others.

On the positive side, if it does pack up soon, it gives me reason to go for a MVP as a replacement  These have had very good reviews here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the iTaste, I quite like it and it has been working well for me since I got it. Hasnt packed up or anything. I do think it does the job. Its just that my preference is to have two Spinners.

Put it this way, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Spinner. But I wouldn't buy another iTaste. I don't regret having it though. 

Am loving the MVP. It is really a nice device with MASSIVE battery capacity. Just make sure you like the shape in your hand, since it's a box and not a tube. I like the shape, it stands up nicely on a surface, more securely than any of the tubes. But it is a little bit bulkier to put in a pocket or a car centre console etc...


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Oh, I forgot to mention one more thing

I think there is no perfect device. There are devices that meet one's needs and do it well, but they will more than likely have one or two shortcomings...

I think many of us (myself included) fall into the trap of thinking something else is better. It may be, but it may also have shortcomings in other areas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Would be cool if local resellers could offer rental devices, obviously we would pay a deposit and rental fees but would allows to make a more informed decision on what device we would like as we would get to try them out in our own personal environments

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Silver said:


> I think there is no perfect device. There are devices that meet one's needs and do it well, but they will more than likely have one or two shortcomings...



100% @Silver but I do think the MVP with a Nautilus on top comes pretty close.  But that being said I'm still searching and want to play with more goodies! But once again you are on the button of course!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (4/3/14)

Well, first impressions are not too bad. Silver - I see what you mean about the buttons, they rattle slightly if you jiggle it, but this doesn't detract from the percieved quality (for me, anyway, it creates the impression of jewelry).

The unit fits nicely in my hand (the standard EVOD battery is too short imo), but doesn't have the nice-to-feel rubbery coating of my black EVOD VV. The satin black finish feels durable, but time will tell.

I find the fire button easy to locate and use - I battle with the standard silver EVOD as the button is small and matches the surface almost exactly, making it sometimes difficult to locate. The VV is better, as the button is larger and slightly recessed due to the rubber coating. The Innokin's button stands proud of the body making it easy to locate, and I like the battery level indicator light (why doesn't everyone implement this?)

The square shape felt a bit strange at first, but I guess it won't roll anywhere (I've had a couple of close calls with the EVOD), and it's good advice to not place it button-down anywhere to avoid unintentional firing if something is placed on top of it. And it looks terribly cool with the Mini ProTank 2 on top!

I'm not sure about the puff-counter though - my kids have been nagging for years for me to quit, and now say I'm vaping too much. I've just finished my first tank since 3.00pm today, and the puff meter reads 198, so perhaps they're right - I never would've guessed that amount (~5 secs each at 7W). At least the meter is still reading 'green'.

The wife and I now both have spare batteries, and with hers being silver, no more mix-ups (she loves Menthol, and that is a bit of a shock when you're expecting something fruity). The combination of silver and black is also a personal favourite, and matches a lot of my other possessions

The durabilty question will remain for a while, but seeing that I'm generally very gentle with things, perhaps I'll have a better experience than Gizmo (not saying he isn't ). If it does pack up soon though, I'll definitely be back for a rant to warn others.

Time to refill

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (4/3/14)

@360twin ....when I was using the ZMax first, there was a puff counter. I was shocked how fast one accumulates the puffs. I ended up +/- 500 puffs per day, and I never felt that I overdid the vaping. If you do 100 or 1000 a day....it does not matter. It is way healthier then doing just 1 stinky!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

360twin said:


> Well, first impressions are not too bad. Silver - I see what you mean about the buttons, they rattle slightly if you jiggle it, but this doesn't detract from the percieved quality (for me, anyway, it creates the impression of jewelry).
> 
> The unit fits nicely in my hand (the standard EVOD battery is too short imo), but doesn't have the nice-to-feel rubbery coating of my black EVOD VV. The satin black finish feels durable, but time will tell.
> 
> ...


If YOU feel that you vape too much, maybe look at your nic content and up it a bit. Personally, I could not care a ****, I vape as much as I like and feel good about it, but if your nic content is too low you do tend to go through juice like water, which can become somewhat expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (4/3/14)

Quick update; reached 270 puffs at 1/4 of the way through a second tank and it started to show red, so I turned it off. This on the charge it came with, which I assume was full. I noticed no degradation of output, but I'm using a lower wattage than Silver. First impressions remain good.



Matthee said:


> If YOU feel that you vape too much...



Not at all! I can't get enough, and have bought lower nic juices because I'm having trouble falling asleep on 18mg  I don't recall ever enjoying smoking this much, and I used to roll mild cherry pipe tobacco in hemp papers, which was really good.

I agree with Tom - I haven't had a 'stinky' since I quit in December, before I started vaping, and have no intention of doing so. I could always feel when I had smoked too much, but with vaping I seem to always want more. It is a bit costly, but mixing my own will help.


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

360twin said:


> Not at all! I can't get enough, and have bought lower nic juices because I'm having trouble falling asleep on 18mg  I don't recall ever enjoying smoking this much, and I used to roll mild cherry pipe tobacco in hemp papers, which was really good.
> I agree with Tom - I haven't had a 'stinky' since I quit in December, before I started vaping, and have no intention of doing so. I could always feel when I had smoked too much, but with vaping I seem to always want more. It is a bit costly, but mixing my own will help.


Yip, first few months of vaping I halved my nic content after work hours so I could sleep.


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

360twin said:


> Quick update; reached 270 puffs at 1/4 of the way through a second tank and it started to show red, so I turned it off. This on the charge it came with, which I assume was full. I noticed no degradation of output, but I'm using a lower wattage than Silver. First impressions remain good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The battery come partly charged generally. I usually pop them on charge immediately in general circumstances but when my SVD and battery cape I could not wait, popped that suck in and I was what I thought was vape heaven till I started building my own coils, now wow what a difference.. Innokin products with a RBA on top is where it's at.


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Yip, first few months of vaping I halved my nic content after work hours so I could sleep.



That would explain why I am not sleeping, I go ballistic on the vape when I get home and only stop seconds before my head hits the pillow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

360twin said:


> Quick update; reached 270 puffs at 1/4 of the way through a second tank and it started to show red, so I turned it off. This on the charge it came with, which I assume was full. I noticed no degradation of output, but I'm using a lower wattage than Silver. First impressions remain good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great to hear you had a good first impression @360twin !
Enjoy it. Loved reading your comments and posts
270 puffs is great for a factory charge. 
Lets see how it does on your first full charge. 
Remember, the puff counter resets when you turn it off and on (3 fires if i remember correctly)


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> That would explain why I am not sleeping, I go ballistic on the vape when I get home and only stop seconds before my head hits the pillow.



I have had this same problem...


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> That would explain why I am not sleeping, I go ballistic on the vape when I get home and only stop seconds before my head hits the pillow.


Just lower you nic content drastically in the evenings, then you can vape away mindlessly and still go to sleep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had this same problem...



I think its time I get another mPT2 for my evening juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I think its time I get another mPT2 for my evening juice



It's time I got another Nautilus for a lower nic Menthol Ice from @Oupa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

You still loving that nautilus Rob?
How often do you have to change coils? Can you tell if the flavour is going off?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

Silver said:


> You still loving that nautilus Rob?
> How often do you have to change coils? Can you tell if the flavour is going off?



Yebo yes Silver! I use the Nautilus Tanks 98% of the day and night and only use the mPT2's for a quick change to other juices for a change and to let stinkies test...

I'm really impressed by how long the coils are lasting... I'm on about tank refill number 5 and the coil is still going strong... so far so good and no taste change as yet... I need to get a notebook and actually record refills and coil changes because I haven't been and just change coils when I feel there is a taste degradation... haven't had it on the Nautilus and just changed the coil once when changing juices...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo yes Silver! I use the Nautilus Tanks 98% of the day and night and only use the mPT2's for a quick change to other juices for a change and to let stinkies test...
> 
> I'm really impressed by how long the coils are lasting... I'm on about tank refill number 5 and the coil is still going strong... so far so good and no taste change as yet...* I need to get a notebook and actually record refills and coil* changes because I haven't been and just change coils when I feel there is a taste degradation... haven't had it on the Nautilus and just changed the coil once when changing juices...



MS Excel works wonders for tracking things like that, and you can make pretty graphs as well.

Are the Nautilus coils rebuildable?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> MS Excel works wonders for tracking things like that, and you can make pretty graphs as well.
> 
> Are the Nautilus coils rebuildable?



Yip I should be recording some stats but I'm too busy following the forums and getting my fishing tackle ready... but I really must for interest sake.

Not sure if they are rebuildable... I'm not a McGyver type person and when I get scredrivers and other tools in my hands things go pear shaped.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> MS Excel works wonders for tracking things like that, and you can make pretty graphs as well.
> 
> Are the Nautilus coils rebuildable?



Another Excel tracker/logger @BhavZ? Nice to know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo yes Silver! I use the Nautilus Tanks 98% of the day and night and only use the mPT2's for a quick change to other juices for a change and to let stinkies test...
> 
> I'm really impressed by how long the coils are lasting... I'm on about tank refill number 5 and the coil is still going strong... so far so good and no taste change as yet... I need to get a notebook and actually record refills and coil changes because I haven't been and just change coils when I feel there is a taste degradation... haven't had it on the Nautilus and just changed the coil once when changing juices...




Thanks for the feedback Rob, sounds really good. Glad you enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (6/3/14)

First full charge, got to 320 before it went red, same setting as before (7W). Got to 329 before it started blinking red, gave it a minute and got one more hit before it turned itself off. As Silver stated, you can't read anything once you reach this state. I honestly don't know how this compares to a standard EVOD battery - I never would have guessed near this number (seems Tom's reference to '1000 puffs a day' is actually not too far from the truth )

One further cool feature I noticed - when first put on charge the indicator light shows red, then after a short while orange, then green (in reverse order to battery drain). This is pretty useful if you want a quick charge for some reason, say to finish a tank before bed before charging it overnight.

It has also improved the function of my EVOD - after testing it on the Innokin, I set the EVOD VV to the voltage required to achieve 7W on it, and get the same quality vape. Strangely, even though both coils are rated at 1.8ohms, the EVOD measured 1.9, and the mPT2 read 2.1. This is cool - no more guess work!


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Super stuff @360twin - glad you enjoying it.

I generally put it on charge when it turns red. Then I can take the puff count before it turns itself off. If it turns itself off and I can't see the puff count, I just leave it for a minute and then try pressing one of the menu buttons and the puff count can be seen again (like when you got that last hit). 

On the issue of coil resistance, I have found the same. There is quite a wide range in the measured ohms of the stock coils.


----------



## 360twin (23/4/14)

After not quite 2 months of use the performance of this battery has degraded enormously. The way I use it currently may have something to do with it, as I find I take much longer drags than I used to (6 - 7 seconds a drag) and I tend to have 2 - 3 in a row. It seems that some batteries need more recovery time between drags than others, and the iTaste VV does not seem to like this treatment.

From originally getting anywhere between 200 - 300 puff counts, I now barely get 100 before the button goes red. Compared to my eVod VV which is 2 weeks older and does not have a puff-counter; it lasts a bit longer than a full mPT2, whereas the iTaste does not. The eVod VV also does not seem too affected by chain-vaping, and I don't notice when it's starting to go flat - it works fine until it suddenly flashes 'empty'. The drop-off in performance once the iTaste battery shows orange is noticeable, but if it is left to recover for a short period it seems to do better.

To anyone considering the iTaste VV; if you don't vape a lot, want a VV/VW device that will also show atty resistance, and want the convenience of a pass-through device, it will probably suit you fine. However, if you value performance above anything else, definitely look elsewhere. I received my new Vision Spinner today and have retired the iTaste VV 

As an indication of usage, I go through one 18650 battery in my SVD using my 3ml tanks, and both smaller batteries with my mPT2 on an 'average' day - roughly 6 - 8ml a day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek (23/4/14)

Thanks for the update @360twin. Was thinking of getting an iTaste VV while I save up for the MVP, now I think I'll just spend less time saving (or spend that on more juice) My eGo C Twists are performing marvelously for now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

Good feedback @360twin 
Definitely adds huge value when people add comments about a product after they have used it for quite a while. 

I agree with your findings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlienLady (6/7/14)

Thanks for this review - I also want to get something with more oomph and the Vision spinner and protank mini combo seems to be good...Another thing I was wondering about is if having to change the coils in my Twisp on a weekly basis is normal?.....


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

AlienLady said:


> Thanks for this review - I also want to get something with more oomph and the Vision spinner and protank mini combo seems to be good...Another thing I was wondering about is if having to change the coils in my Twisp on a weekly basis is normal?.....



Hi @AlienLady 
Thanks for the feedback. Am glad something i did so long ago is adding value. It seems like years ago when i did this review. 

Since that review, Vision has come out with the Spinner 2. I dont have one myself but people that do like it very much. Its a little bit taller than the Spinner 1, has more battery life (1650 mah I think) and the dial at the bottom is firmer so less prone to changing when its in your pocket or bag. 

Changing Twisp coils on a weekly basis does sound a bit abnormal if you are using Twisp juice. But depends on how much you vape and what juices you vape. When i used the Twisp (two devices at the same time) i was getting at least 3 to 4 weeks on a coil before changing coils. Problem is i found the flavour dropoff is so gradual i could hardly notice it. I was vaping about 4ml per day. So about 2ml per day per device. I was vaping Twisp juice on my Twisp devices.


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

Oh @AlienLady , something i forgot to mention in my post above is that the vision spinner 2 has a different finish to the spinner 1.

I always loved the spinner 1's "rubbery" outer cover. Its never cold, easy to grip and was surprisingly juice splotch resistant. It never got sticky. 

I have held the new vision spinner 2 and they went for a metallic feel. This is a personal preference thing, but strangely i preferred the rubbery feel of the original.


----------



## AlienLady (6/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @AlienLady
> Thanks for the feedback. Am glad something i did so long ago is adding value. It seems like years ago when i did this review.
> 
> Since that review, Vision has come out with the Spinner 2. I dont have one myself but people that do like it very much. Its a little bit taller than the Spinner 1, has more battery life (1650 mah I think) and the dial at the bottom is firmer so less prone to changing when its in your pocket or bag.
> ...


 
Hi Silver, I fill my 2 twisps in the morning, and they last me till I get home at night - thereafter I need to fill one of them to get me through the rest of the evening...(I havent really checked on the ml). I mainly use Twisp juice, but have been adding a few drops of "Vap-Aroma" as it has a higher nicotine content (I smoke mainly a mix of the Twisp menthol and tobacco flavours) I find that the vaping performance just drops after a week - almost like running on a flat tyre lol and once I change the coil, everything is back to normal again.


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

AlienLady said:


> Hi Silver, I fill my 2 twisps in the morning, and they last me till I get home at night - thereafter I need to fill one of them to get me through the rest of the evening...(I havent really checked on the ml). I mainly use Twisp juice, but have been adding a few drops of "Vap-Aroma" as it has a higher nicotine content (I smoke mainly a mix of the Twisp menthol and tobacco flavours) I find that the vaping performance just drops after a week - almost like running on a flat tyre lol and once I change the coil, everything is back to normal again.



Ok, then you are also vaping around 4 to 4.5 ml per day. Three tankfuls of about 1.5ml each

I was getting more life out of my coils. Perhaps your taste buds are noticing the dropoff sooner than mine did. Or maybe the coils that Twisp are selling now are different to what mine were about 8 months ago. It could be your vap-aroma additive but i dont think so. Perhaps ask the Twisp people next time you are there. 

You could also try cleaning the coils after a week. Maybe running them in hot tap water and letting them dry. Or popping them in a closed jar of plain vodka for a few days then rinsing and let them dry. That may help. But i am no expert in cleaning coils. So perhaps some of the other forumites might be able to advise you better on this.


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

By the way, twisp is on this forum. Their handle is @twispcig 
Maybe send them a Private Message


----------



## AlienLady (6/7/14)

Silver said:


> By the way, twisp is on this forum. Their handle is @twispcig
> Maybe send them a Private Message


Ok great I will do that. It's not a drop in the taste, but in actual performance as if you're running on a low battery....and once the coil is changed, performance are to up 100% again, so must be the coils.


----------



## 360twin (9/7/14)

@AlienLady Just saw this, and I can offer some advice about cleaning your coils. I didn't do this when I started vaping, but now I clean my coils every time I fill my tanks. This is a bit of a schlepp but I have found that they last much longer this way, and the performance remains consistant.

With my Kanger mini ProTanks I hold the base unit upside down with the coil in it, which then forms a cup. I pour boiling water from the kettle slowly into this cup while holding the coil top with a pair of tweezers. This causes the boiling water to run through the coil using the same path that air flows when vaping, and cleans it very effectively. For my ProTank I merely fit its coil to one of the mPT3 bases before doing the same. I dab them with paper towel before refitting, and it takes a couple of drags before the juice replaces any water left in the wicks.

Since e-juice and water are miscible, and heat assists the process, I find that my coils don't noticeably degrade in performance at all. I recently replaced one because I thought it was about time after a month, and noticed no real improvement with the fresh one. The coil itself seemed to have a bit of a coating over it on the old one, but the wicks appeared clean.

I don't know if you can adapt this to suit your Twisp, but I imagine that you could do this by pouring water into the base of the tank with the coil still attached so that it runs out of the top - maybe @Silver can advise?


----------



## AlienLady (20/7/14)

360twin said:


> @AlienLady Just saw this, and I can offer some advice about cleaning your coils. I didn't do this when I started vaping, but now I clean my coils every time I fill my tanks. This is a bit of a schlepp but I have found that they last much longer this way, and the performance remains consistant.
> 
> With my Kanger mini ProTanks I hold the base unit upside down with the coil in it, which then forms a cup. I pour boiling water from the kettle slowly into this cup while holding the coil top with a pair of tweezers. This causes the boiling water to run through the coil using the same path that air flows when vaping, and cleans it very effectively. For my ProTank I merely fit its coil to one of the mPT3 bases before doing the same. I dab them with paper towel before refitting, and it takes a couple of drags before the juice replaces any water left in the wicks.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have resorted to cleaning my coils daily now....rinse them in some neat alcohol...works like a charm.


----------

